# Big Lots Halloween on the shelves!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Could I possibly be the first to have an authentic Big Lots Halloween Sighting???? For those of you who need their yearly Blucky fix, it has begun!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

And you didnt take any pictures....WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN?!?!?!? Dont you know i live too far away to take that drive for NOTHING?? LOL!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


>


I agree


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

And this is why I carry my digital camera with me everywhere.....LOL!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

apologies....but do you really need a picture of a blucky in the bag and a shelf full of oriental foam skeletons in shabby pirate outfits? 

sheesh.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> apologies....but do you really need a picture of a blucky in the bag and a shelf full of oriental foam skeletons in shabby pirate outfits?
> 
> sheesh.


You don't understand the nnnneeeeeeeed......

:lolkin:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, now i gotta head to big lots!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


>


Once again Dave


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, got to find one near me. The other day I found Michaels had their fall/ Halloween deco out. I stood in this one isle that was all fall garland and pumpkins. 
Life was good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Thanks, got to find one near me. The other day I found Michaels had their fall/ Halloween deco out. I stood in this one isle that was all fall garland and pumpkins.
> Life was good.


Oh yes....

Right now we're having a heat wave. Massive humidity (it's St Louis, duh). Heat index today was 106 during the day (I just got back from a little night excursion at 10:15pm and the heat index was 104)... I can't describe how great it is to be in an air conditioned store surrounded by pumpkins and brightly colored fall foliage. I know the moment I step out the door I'll be steamed like a chinese vegetable but while I'm in those aisles I feel like I'm in My Happy Place :jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm...which will be more important this weekend - a trip to Big Lots to buy Halloween stuff, or the kids' birthday party at grandmas? Choices, choices...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

when ever ive been to big lots they never have bluckys.....no matter what time of the year i go, tis weird?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lotus said:


> Once again Dave


Just forget I ever mentioned it.....I thought maybe there might be a few people who would appreciate a heads-up and get a nice jump on the season. I really never imagined it was required to post a Big Lots catalog in order to show some enthusiasm about the upcoming season. I will not be posting pictures, so consider this thread worthless and don't waste your time reading any further.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> Just forget I ever mentioned it.....I thought maybe there might be a few people who would appreciate a heads-up and get a nice jump on the season. I really never imagined it was required to post a Big Lots catalog in order to show some enthusiasm about the upcoming season. I will not be posting pictures, so consider this thread worthless and don't waste your time reading any further.


Hey dave, don't get down about it. I'm sure they're just giving you a friendly ribbing and don't mean any harm or foul.

I appreciate knowing that Big Lots has started to put stuff out. It makes me feel like there's a change in the air... a feeling like we're past the mid-summer hump and starting to barrel towards October.  Oh god, I better get moving on the props I need to make.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Just forget I ever mentioned it.....I thought maybe there might be a few people who would appreciate a heads-up and get a nice jump on the season. I really never imagined it was required to post a Big Lots catalog in order to show some enthusiasm about the upcoming season. I will not be posting pictures, so consider this thread worthless and don't waste your time reading any further.


Hey Dave, can you edit your first post with this? It could save a lot of people some time not scrolling thru to see no pics yet 

 Okay, will have to stop at BigLots at some time (none close by for me) to see what new goodies they have this year.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I surly appreciate it Dave, and no. I don't need
pictures, I know what a blucky looks like! 
Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, too true Zombie. Im glad BL is getting going. I need all the help I can get and the earlier the better. Dave Im not surprised... with all of your imagination of course you didnt realize the rest of us peons need those pictures in order plan our halloween props.   We can't all be dave the dead, but we can try right???


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

Now I have to go to big lots


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Oh yes....
> 
> Right now we're having a heat wave. Massive humidity (it's St Louis, duh). Heat index today was 106 during the day (I just got back from a little night excursion at 10:15pm and the heat index was 104)... I can't describe how great it is to be in an air conditioned store surrounded by pumpkins and brightly colored fall foliage. I know the moment I step out the door I'll be steamed like a chinese vegetable but while I'm in those aisles I feel like I'm in My Happy Place :jol:


Hang in there Revenant the cold front is comming

Dave thanks for the heads up, I will put BL on my list of places to go this weekend and get pics if no one else has posted them yet.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave thanks for the heads up. I drove an hour last weekend (closest to me) just to go to Micheals. There's a Big Lot there to, but I didn't even think about them putting stuff out yet. Will definately have to put them down for a stop next trip.

Were there any Boris talking skulls? I only bought one last year and could really use a couple more.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

If your BL's is like ours, get what you want when they put it out. Our's stocks up pretty well but by the end of September the good stuff is pretty much gone and they don't get more in. Guess I'll swing by ours today. Seems earlier this year for sure.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Joker, I saw no Borii, but I think they still had a bunch of stock to put out. Normally they fill the 'back to school' area, and it was still going strong....I was amazed to see they had as much out as they did and still be selling pencils and paper.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> apologies....but do you really need a picture of a blucky in the bag and a shelf full of oriental foam skeletons in shabby pirate outfits?
> 
> sheesh.


People! You can't please 'em, and you can't whack 'em in the back of the head, then drag them off and bury 'em in the woods, but keep your shovel handy nonetheless.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Just went to 2 Big Lots both stores told me to come back in October = ( I hate how MA stocks their inventory so slow.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> Just forget I ever mentioned it.....I thought maybe there might be a few people who would appreciate a heads-up and get a nice jump on the season. I really never imagined it was required to post a Big Lots catalog in order to show some enthusiasm about the upcoming season. I will not be posting pictures, so consider this thread worthless and don't waste your time reading any further.


I was just joking sorry that you took it in the wrong way, my apologies.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

tcarter said:


> People! You can't please 'em, and you can't whack 'em in the back of the head, then drag them off and bury 'em in the woods, but keep your shovel handy nonetheless.


Well, you can, but they come back at Halloween.

Mine doesn't have them out yet either, but the boxes are in the back room. The manager is going to call me when they start putting them out. Thanx Dave.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay! Thanks Dave!!

And don't worry about the pics, that's wormy's job anyway!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lotus said:


> I was just joking sorry that you took it in the wrong way, my apologies.


Its all good Lotus. Guess I woke up on the wrong side of the coffin this morning. :zombie:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Its all good Lotus. Guess I woke up on the wrong side of the coffin this morning. :zombie:


Was that the IN side or OUT side


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

My local BigLots manager looked at me like, well you can guess, when I asked him where the Halloween stuff was? Nothing on the shelves at all. He said he had a few boxes in the back, but they aren't coming out until late August, and there are supposedly a lot more coming. I did ask, and he wouldn't disclose what those "in the back room" items were. And, yes, he was backing away from me the whole time trying to find someone, anyone, else who might have needed some assistance to gracefully take his exit from me. LOL. It might be the fact that I described myself as an "extreme haunter" and part of a "community of haunters on the web", all of whom were DYING (yes, I emphysized that word when I said it) to know what was coming out.

Craig


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Craig....now, now! Scaring the managers is bad.

*snicker*


----------



## boo2u (Aug 3, 2008)

Somebody told us that the bluckys were more expensive this year too : (


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand that you cannot get the discount by the case anymore either.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

boo2u said:


> Somebody told us that the bluckys were more expensive this year too : (


Price on the bag was $14....they usually discount from that almost all season long.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess I will be haeding to BL on Thursday. Im driving the wife nuts because everytime someone post up a new store I have to go right then or the next day.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

got some pvc and spray foam at OSH and went up the street to Biglots and scored some creepy cloth and a bag of bones. Lots of good stuff, but no borii.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Stopped in at Big Lots last night. Piles of halloween boxes and two stock guys working at the slowest pace I've ever seen. 
They didn't have too much in and will continue to get shipments every Wednesday.

As of last night they had rubber spiders, fake brown rats $3.00, rubber bats, 3 foot hanging clowns, 1 x-large hanging skull reaper, Mummy cats $9.99, 3 bags of Blucky's (Grey in color, smaller head, seemed liked a harder plastic than previous years-$14.99), creepy black/purple garland, tombstone/cemetery kits, ceramic/resin skulls $6.00, skull bottles and that was about it. 
Will check it out again on Thursday.

Didn't take any pics cause it was mostly still in the boxes.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

why cant they just make a $30 version blucky and make it look like a human skeleton instead of some type of alien thing? Like seriously, I really want another bucky but with the prices on them these days its getting ridiculous.... and I still don't have a method that makes the bluckys look anywhere near as good as a bucky. grrr

eh whatever, thanks for the heads up dave!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Buying a new blucky every Halloween season is like turkey on thanksgiving.

What Black Cat you didnt help them put it up?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

> What Black Cat you didnt help them put it up?


Nope.......but we did read what was in the boxes. Nothing exciting so we will try again today. I'll have my trusty scout knife and camera with me just in case.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Borii ... now that's funny. Well said.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hit Big Lots today and got my first 2 bluckys.  Wasn't impressed with the rest of their stuff for the price. I thought the prices were a bit much.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I bought one of those pirate bottles with the skull on it to replace the one that my kids broke last year. There was a few things there that peaked my interest.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Stopped in a Big Lots again.
They had the $20.00 Large Latex Vulture sitting on a log. I don't remember seeing last years Vulture on a log. This one is actually weighted so it stands up.
The Bride and Groom $25.00 each, Large Latex Black Widow Spider, some new black squarish Lanterns for tea lights $6.00, Skull bust with red LED eyes, An Owl, black cat and smaller skull & raven bust with sayings on them.
Guess we will wait for next weeks delivery and see what else comes in.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Went last night. Bought the Freaky black cat and the light up face on a suction cup. The face is in the back/side window of my car now. You should have seen the looks I was getting standing in Starbucks holding the black cat by it's tail. LMFAO.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Hey all Im in upstate NY visiting my father. We went to look in Big Lots quickly yeasterday. They had about 3 isles of stuff. NO pics. I was actualy looking for the foam bag of bones they had last year. No luck. although they did have a hard plastic Tiny Tim. It was a little larger then tim but smaller then Thrifty. Going back today to get another look. We will be headed back to Jersey tonite so I will let you know how it turns out on Saturday.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We ran by Big Lots tonight to see what they had - They've got some rather interesting stuff out, but I didn't buy much. Did get this bottle (and found this kid).


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Got these two at Big Lots today... They're just chillin' like villians on the sofa.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stopped by one of our local BL's today and they had nothing out at all. I'll wait a couple weeks and check back. Gotta keep telling myself "it's only August".


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay, go Big Lots....and all it's.....emm, cheapness! Haha. Ya, they supplied all the bats for 2006's haunt.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

who needs pics!!! I can see all that stuff in my minds eye....same stuff every year...come on people!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like those skellies, Night Owl.
I need to go to Big Lots and see if the stuff is on the shelves. The sell out pretty fast.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Night Owl said:


> Got these two at Big Lots today... They're just chillin' like villians on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 480


How much were those babies?

(I'm thinking of making them into ground breakers if cheap enough).


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

They were $15... not too bad. There were some broken ones (legs missing) on a sale table for $10, and I might go try and haggle a little to get them for $5 if they're still there. Be sure and ask about any with missing limbs, and you might get 'em cheaper. Worth a try, anyway


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Night Owl said:


> They were $15... not too bad. There were some broken ones (legs missing) on a sale table for $10, and I might go try and haggle a little to get them for $5 if they're still there. Be sure and ask about any with missing limbs, and you might get 'em cheaper. Worth a try, anyway


Awesome, thanks for the info! I'll be looking for a BL while on the way to or from Salem, MA at the end of September.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Odd nobody's mentioned the jute (dorp) sections they have this year. I don't remember seeing this last couple of years. Way overpriced at $14 for a 4' by 6' sections. And the stuff is painted green for some reason! Well, maybe it will all still be there after the 31st.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The BL near me has the Halloween stuff out. Nothing too exciting. They have the jute as well, but I picked some of that stuff up at another store last year and used it as curtains in our large, front window. Oddly enough, it wound up staying out as the curtain all year long!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I checked big lots out and the one closest to me has maybe 1/3rd of their thigns out. So far mostly the same things, but for cheap skellys can't beat it. Last year they had talking boris , didn't see him yet, . The really sad thing is they closed down the BL in my little corner of the world, 3 minutes away, it wasn't the biggest store, but I could drop in daily if I wanted, now have to make a special trip, not really that far, but I am still bummed.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you're fighting a losing battle here Dave. Pyro has a one track mind and will probably post the same message until he gets his way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My Big Lots is still all just "fall" stuff and no Halloween yet


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> Hey all Im in upstate NY visiting my father. We went to look in Big Lots quickly yeasterday. They had about 3 isles of stuff. NO pics. I was actualy looking for the foam bag of bones they had last year. No luck. although they did have a hard plastic Tiny Tim. It was a little larger then tim but smaller then Thrifty. Going back today to get another look. We will be headed back to Jersey tonite so I will let you know how it turns out on Saturday.


Oriental trading has the bag of bones on sale this weekend for $16.99!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I think you're fighting a losing battle here Dave. Pyro has a one track mind and will probably post the same message until he gets his way.


get my way on what--- 
i didnt even post here


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

get my way on what--- 
i didnt even post here


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw it for myself yesterday, Halloween stuff out. I'd guess about 50% of it. big ole bin of bluckies, $14 this year.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I will have to swing by Big Lots and see what's cooking.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our BL's have stuff out as of last week. Much of the same as last year. There are some really nice smaller resin tombstones with bases, that look like old worn stone. Heavy enough to stand on their own and only 14.99. I'm liking these. Will check back a couple of times to see if they get much else in but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Me and my Fiancee were in Big Lots the other day when she screams "Look! Halloween!"
Made my day to see all that on their shelves. I ended up spending $100 on some stuff. Just waiting for the other stores to start putting up their Halloween as well!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

smileyface4u23 said:


> We ran by Big Lots tonight to see what they had - They've got some rather interesting stuff out, but I didn't buy much. Did get this bottle (and found this kid).


I bought the same thing--the bottle not the kid! now maybe if he was in costume....


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone been to Biglots recently? Do they have the Boris Skulls? Mine do not.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours doesn't have them this year either.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We don't have them either. We have 3 Big Lots here, and they're not at any of them.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, just came from my local Big Lots, and I am so disappointed! They really didn't have a lot, maybe a bit less than last year, but the prices were outrageous! Half the stuff is broken, and I have seen most of it for the same price or even less at Walgreens and other stores. What a bummer.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just came back from BIG LOTS today. Two stores in our immediate area and went to both. They had some new stuff in ours that I hadn't seen out on the floor before. I found a few things like the Kicking Legs prop pretty cool. The doctor prop was new too. I went there to take advantage of the $12 Coby 1GB mp3s for my prop and yard haunt audio source--don't want to risk expensive equipment outside. Anyways I was pleased with what I saw.

Here's a link to the pics I took (the last ones are from my most recent Big Lots trip).
Halloween Store Sightings - a set on Flickr


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

They only had about half of that stuff at my Big Lots, and half of it was broken! I wanted the skull bottle, and they only had two, one had the top broken off and when I saw the price on the one good one, I decided it was not worth it. I'm going to try another store next weekend that is newer and in a better location, although I doubt the prices will be any better, they may have a better inventory, I hope!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Was in our BIG LOTS today and they have moved the Halloween stuff to another area to make room for Xmas. Still a good selection available. Seemed to have restocked some items including latex bats, they have a new witch prop in ($35), and finally got in the Dubble Bubble halloween bubble gum that was advertised last week that I wanted. Lots of GID Bluckys on the shelves. I picked up some Safety-pops (with looped sticks) for the smaller kids.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

If you are in the buzz club for big lots they sent out a 20% off coupon in email to print good till the 11th
you can sign up for the club on the site.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Lilly. I'll try that. Went there today and picked up some spider candleholders for only two bucks each. I'll run them up the outside of our stairway to second floor.


----------

